# Regal Select, Hated It



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

I used this product a few weeks ago.
I didn't like the interior semi-gloss at all. I found that you have to work super quick. If you back brush 20 seconds after application, the paint starts to look like crap. It just sets up too fast and is hard to get a nice, ever coat. 

I will not use this stuff again.


----------



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

I always thought it was real nice to work with... What base? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

PaintersUnite said:


> I used this product a few weeks ago.
> I didn't like the interior semi-gloss at all. I found that you have to work super quick. If you back brush 20 seconds after application, the paint starts to look like crap. It just sets up too fast and is hard to get a nice, ever coat.
> 
> I will not use this stuff again.


:laughing: You sound like THAT guy who likes using BEHR.

Interesting...:no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep, the new Regal is almost as quick as Aura or Ultra Spec. All the top BM paints these days are lightning fast to set up. I don't mind it so much except for Aura on walls. Can't get the finish quality that I'm looking for. I'm mean it's fine.. good coverage, easy mil build, but for that price I want something that will flow out super smooth off the roller, and I can't figure out how to get that with Aura.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

A hot dry day?


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

George Z said:


> A hot dry day?


No, it was air conditioned. 

I had no problem with the wall paint. It was when painting trim and doors.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Try using the 3/8 microfibers from arroworthy work awesome for Aura


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

It's Great Wall paint

Need advance for trim


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the regal select for trIm paint. Have no idea what you mean that it sets up super fast. I just used it on cabinets, trim, crown. It's thicker than advance, which I found has also covered better. Finish with the regal select was beautiful. What you using to apply it with? Try some extender.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't like it for trim either. Great for walls. Needs a little extender to help it level and a soft brush to help it cover. Rethink your approach so you don't go back into it. 

I prefer the pearl finish over the semigloss for trim. Satin is my favorite BM sheen for trim.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Used regal select high build on two homes this week for soffets and trim. Just have to adjust application for every situation with this stuff it seems (and forget brushing or rolling on sunny side of house) Works best with two regular or light coats with drytime in between.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Benjamin Moore is transitioning all Regal Select and Aura interior to Zero VOC from 50 g/l +\- This will impact the handling in some manner likely dry time.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would use Regal Select in a heartbeat over Aura for wall paint. As mentioned before, Aura sets up too fast. For a few years I loved Aura after I got used to it. I just find it's a brush killer and for the price it's just not worth it to me. I just don't see the advantage of using it.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

The Extender is a given for any interior semi. We use it without exception, and its great. Without it, getting a uniform finish is a lot tougher...


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

All the newer paints have learning curves just need to adjust and I like the regal semi a lot just have to move alittle bit faster


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I apply quite a bit of Regal Select Pearl Finish, and have not had any issues. However, most of the surfaces I've applied to, have been previously painted with a similar sheen to the Pearl, or higher. 

I used Regal Select on the last interior lead job I worked on. The walls were just lightly scraped of loose paint, wiped with water, spot primed, and two coated with Regal Select without any sanding on the original surface. I've yet to do a pull test, but I will if I can remember next week. The jobs been completed for over a year now, and on first glance, everything seems to be sticking well.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I apply quite a bit of Regal Select Pearl Finish, and have not had any issues. However, most of the surfaces I've applied to, have been previously painted with a similar sheen to the Pearl, or higher.
> 
> I used Regal Select on the last interior lead job I worked on. The walls were just lightly scraped of loose paint, wiped with water, spot primed, and two coated with Regal Select without any sanding on the original surface. I've yet to do a pull test, but I will if I can remember next week. The jobs been completed for over a year now, and on first glance, everything seems to be sticking well.


I painted this metal door, (by brush) over dead flat. 

_Spray fans, I am not going to break out a sprayer for 1 door. _


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I apply quite a bit of Regal Select Pearl Finish, and have not had any issues. However, most of the surfaces I've applied to, have been previously painted with a similar sheen to the Pearl, or higher.
> 
> I used Regal Select on the last interior lead job I worked on. The walls were just lightly scraped of loose paint, wiped with water, spot primed, and two coated with Regal Select without any sanding on the original surface. I've yet to do a pull test, but I will if I can remember next week. The jobs been completed for over a year now, and on first glance, everything seems to be sticking well.


Yes, if I had to use RS, I would use pearl. It doesn't look half bad. I think the semi-gloss looks like chit. Streaky and seems to have no body to it. The sheen just looks bizarre IMO. Might be different if sprayed, but I've never seen it.



PaintersUnite said:


> I painted this metal door, (by brush) over dead flat.
> 
> _Spray fans, I am not going to break out a sprayer for 1 door. _


Terrible picture…can't see how good or bad the door is!


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> Yes, if I had to use RS, I would use pearl. It doesn't look half bad. I think the semi-gloss looks like chit. Streaky and seems to have no body to it. The sheen just looks bizarre IMO. Might be different if sprayed, but I've never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Terrible picture…can't see how good or bad the door is*!


Yes, I agree. I just wanted to show what was being painted.
The client was tickled pink and had no complaints. 
Like I said in my OP, the paint tacked up too quickly and it also didn't level off the way I like.

Working with SW Super Paint Semi-gloss this week. No complaints here.


----------

